# Car Rental Prices in Toronto



## travelbug (Oct 14, 2009)

We will be in the Toronto area for the week of Christmas.  Any suggestions on where to get the best rental rates?

Marilyn


----------



## BarCol (Oct 14, 2009)

How about YYZ (Pearson airport) through Priceline


----------

